# Need help with a fish safe paint!!!!



## Bigdawg355 (Jun 24, 2013)

I've decided to make some DIY caves and 3D background for my 55 gal tank but I cannot seem to find any kind of fish safe paint that's not outrageous in price. Can anyone please help I'm clueless now
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

I believe krylon fusion is aquarium safe.


----------



## Bigdawg355 (Jun 24, 2013)

jaysee said:


> I believe krylon fusion is aquarium safe.


I keep seeing people say that but they haven't tried it so I'm kinda Leary about it , you know
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Bigdawg355 said:


> I keep seeing people say that but they haven't tried it so I'm kinda Leary about it , you know
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


The people I have heard it from say they've used it themselves. I am going to be painting my XP intake parts. Maybe tomorrow


----------



## Bigdawg355 (Jun 24, 2013)

Cool I made a cave today out of that great stuff expanding foam, also made some stalagmite type formations to cover tubes and wires
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bigdawg355 (Jun 24, 2013)

jaysee said:


> The people I have heard it from say they've used it themselves. I am going to be painting my XP intake parts. Maybe tomorrow


Should I let it sit awhile before installing in the tank?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

I would. It says it dries in 15 minutes. I would probably wait an hour or two.

I just picked up a can today.


----------



## Bigdawg355 (Jun 24, 2013)

jaysee said:


> I would. It says it dries in 15 minutes. I would probably wait an hour or two.
> 
> I just picked up a can today.


I was thinking like a week lol just to make sure everything was fully cured
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Well if you have the time to wait, it can't hurt to wait longer  at least I don't think it can...


----------



## Bigdawg355 (Jun 24, 2013)

jaysee said:


> Well if you have the time to wait, it can't hurt to wait longer  at least I don't think it can...


I got time lol just don't wanna wait lol but don't wanna hurt them either
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

I did a little looking around and the word is to let it cure for at least a week. Even then, it will still eventually start to chip and peel. No one reported any issues with it though, as far as it negatively impacting the fish.

I've actually decided to change tactics as far as making my XP intakes black.... I'm just going to buy new intakes that are black  Harmless or not, I don't want paint chips in my filters.


----------



## Bigdawg355 (Jun 24, 2013)

jaysee said:


> I did a little looking around and the word is to let it cure for at least a week. Even then, it will still eventually start to chip and peel. No one reported any issues with it though, as far as it negatively impacting the fish.
> 
> I've actually decided to change tactics as far as making my XP intakes black.... I'm just going to buy new intakes that are black  Harmless or not, I don't want paint chips in my filters.


Oh no can't have any paint chipping I guess back to the drawing board
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

